# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  help
what does zdrasti zdrasti ya vasha navaya uchetilnitsa, and okhrana mean????  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=1774

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

I don't know how long ago this was posted, but this is the translation: 
Zdrasti zdrasti, Ya vasha navaya uchetilnitsa:
Hello, Hello. I am your new teacher. 
Okhrana:
Protection.

----------


## Jasper May

Ooh, Dogboy's going to love this.  ::  He always likes it when people dig up old posts of his.

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> I don't know how long ago this was posted,

 At the top of the post you can see both the date and the time when it was posted.

----------


## Friendy

> Okhrana: Protection.

 "okhrana" means "security" here.

----------

